# Maltese puppies in Cabool, MO



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I found these sweeties on petfinder.
Any one looking to rescue a puppy. Looks like they may ship.
Maltese Pups
Maltese
Baby Female Small

Actual Birthdate: 4/12/12
Weight: 3 pounds
Adoption fee: $275

Weekly Deliveries to St. Louis

Look who is looking for you! 

2 boys and 1 little girl want to go home. Mac Kenzie and Maxwell Mac and Max and Marianna are tiny little 100% Maltese pups. I cant tell them apart and you certainly cant tell who is who from the photo. All of the pups are small, white, fluffy and just darling. Just over eight weeks old, they are ready to go into homes where they will get lots of care and attention. They are too small to be home alone for long hours or to be in a family with small children.

Fluffy, friendly, happy, sweet and ready to be cuddled, these little 3 pound pups will grow up to be about 10 pounds. Social, happy little low shedding, allergy free pups, with love, your attention and high quality food, these babies will thrive. Information on the breed is below. Wonderful little pups, if one of these babies is the pup for you 

Go to our website Takeafriendhome.org and click on the link to the application or call 573-889-9691. You can email us at [email protected]. If not adopted, these pups will be available at PetSmart in Chesterfield on Saturday, June 9th, from 11:00 to 5:00. 

If you want one of these pups, here is the process. Send in your application (go to takeafriendhome.org and click on the link to the application). Give us your first and second choice. We will look over all application. Our first consideration is finding the best match for these babies. Number of hours alone,( if you work an 8 hours day, can someone come home for lunch and let the baby out so she or he can be housetrained?) choice of food, hours in a crate and sadly - all of these babies are too small to be in a home with small children.

Then, we will go with the order in which we received your request. .

With the identical Maltese pups, we will set up an order for you to choose your pup. Selections can be made between 11:30 and 12:00 Saturday at PetSmart. If you can't be there at that time, just call and I will describe the pups to you and hold the one for you that best matches your preferences.

We can hold your pup until 12:00 on Saturday without a deposit. If you are going to be late, call me - 573-714-4232. There will be a line of people waiting to adopt unclaimed or un-confirmed pups at 12:01. I try to hold the crowd off until 12:30 put it isn't always possible. If Saturday morning doesn't work for you, we will hold your pup for a later pick up with a $50 non-refundable deposit. That deposit can be transferred to another pup. 

Just babies and just darling Not yet housetrained too young. At this age, it is up to you to take them out and help them learn to be the best puppies ever. With pups this size, we recommend an indoor option piddle pads or a Potty Patch. 

These pups are not Spay/neutered. We dont do juvenile spay/neuter on babies this young and small. They have had two vaccines and, like all pups this age, they require continuing vaccinations at 2 week intervals until they are 14 -16 weeks old. 

To adopt, just go to our web site TakeAFriendHome.org. Click on Adoption Process. You will find a link to the application. Just click, tell us all about yourself and then, push send. We will get right back to you. If you would like more information, just call Cynthea at 573-714-4232 or email us: do[email protected]. 

Information on delivery options is below. About the breed is at the bottom of the page. We are at PetSmart in Chesterfield, MO on the 1st , 2nd ,and 4th Saturday of every month. 

Adoption Fees and Payment Plans: We take credit cards and payments. As with all of our adoptions, we know it is hard to get married on a blind date... even to a wonderful pup. We will take our dog back during the first month and refund your adoption fee less $50. To hold a pup, we ask for a $50 non-refundable deposit. 

Delivery and shipping: Free Delivery to St. Louis weekly. For other locations, we will attempt to arrange delivery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this really a rescue or like the ones, in Ravenna Ohio that sells a lot of puppies? The shipping and credit cards make me wonder????


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Is this really a rescue or like the ones, in Ravenna Ohio that sells a lot of puppies? The shipping and credit cards make me wonder????


Me, too, Deborah! This does not sound like a rescue at all.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I believe this is a legit organization. They are a "No Kill" shelter, and take in hundreds of dogs a year, if not more. They are not as strict as our smaller rescues, but seem to do what they can to save as many as they can. They are 501c(3), and do lay down the rules.

They take in all dogs (handicapped, seniors, etc.) And their adoption fees are low. I'm thinking they are adopting these 8-week pups so soon, is that they have to get them placed, as they have so many. Most shelters do this, to make room.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

3Maltmom said:


> I believe this is a legit organization. They are a "No Kill" shelter, and take in hundreds of dogs a year, if not more. They are not as strict as our smaller rescues, but seem to do what they can to save as many as they can. They are 501c(3), and do lay down the rules.
> 
> They take in all dogs (handicapped, seniors, etc.) And their adoption fees are low. I'm thinking they are adopting these 8-week pups so soon, is that they have to get them placed, as they have so many. Most shelters do this, to make room.


That's good to know. It's a shame that we have to be so suspicious!


----------

